# Tornado em Portugal (25 de Maio)?



## fablept (29 Mai 2011 às 18:37)

Boas..

Não sei se este video já andou aqui no forum (se sim, apaguem sff)..


Alguem sabe dizer onde isto foi filmado e em que dia ou ano?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Mai 2011 às 00:21)

Isso é no Brasil, repara a pronúncia


----------



## Geiras (30 Mai 2011 às 00:23)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Isso é no Brasil, repara a pronúncia



A pessoa que meteu o vídeo no Youtube foi a mesma que introduziu como titulo "Tornado Portugal", logo só poder ser em Portugal, também existem pessoas brasileiras em Portugal


----------



## 1337 (30 Mai 2011 às 04:51)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Isso é no Brasil, repara a pronúncia



Há portugueses e brasileiros a falar


----------



## fablept (30 Mai 2011 às 14:40)

Acredito que seja filmado em Portugal, mas onde é que não faço a minima, pois o video não mostra nenhum ponto de referencia da cidade.


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2011 às 19:14)

Parece ser no litoral, resta saber a data, já se perguntou ao autor no youtube, a ver se responde. A ter sido no dia 25, talvez fosse no litoral do Alentejo, mas pode ter sido outro dia qualquer.


----------



## Geiras (2 Jun 2011 às 14:11)

Vince disse:


> Parece ser no litoral, resta saber a data, já se perguntou ao autor no youtube, a ver se responde. A ter sido no dia 25, talvez fosse no litoral do Alentejo, mas pode ter sido outro dia qualquer.



Já me foi respondido a mim e a ti, o fenómeno ocorreu bem perto de mim no conselho de Sesimbra. Trata-se de uma tromba d'água que se iniciou no Marco do Grilo morrendo próximo da Lagoa da Albufeira. 
Ocorreu por volta das 14:30 durando alguns minutos.

*Informações fornecidas pelo autor do vídeo*



> "ok ,o local foi no conselio de sesimbra ele eniciou ,no marco do grilo, e termino porcimo a lagoa da albufeira . a hora foi as 2:30 e se manteve por ums tres minutos ok."



Eu estive a pesquisar e penso que Monte do Grilo não se localiza no Concelho de Sesimbra, se alguém souber...Corroios? Almada?..


----------



## fablept (2 Jun 2011 às 18:35)

Geiras disse:


> Eu estive a pesquisar e penso que Monte do Grilo não se localiza no Concelho de Sesimbra, se alguém souber...Corroios? Almada?..



Pelo que vi no Google Earth, Marco do Grilo é perto de Sesimbra (12km) e da Lagoa de Albufeira (7km)..talvez ele deu uma aproximação da zona em que ocorreu. 

No radar do IM entre a 13/14.30 existiu alguma preciptação por ali, mas não sou entendido na matéria para dizer se as manchas verdes do radar naquela zona pertencem a este evento


----------



## Geiras (2 Jun 2011 às 18:39)

fablept disse:


> Pelo que vi no Google Earth, Marco do Grilo é perto de Sesimbra (12km) e da Lagoa de Albufeira (7km)..talvez ele deu uma aproximação da zona em que ocorreu.
> 
> No radar do IM entre a 13/14.30 existiu alguma preciptação por ali, mas não sou entendido na matéria para dizer se as manchas verdes do radar naquela zona pertencem a este evento



Pois, como é que eu iria encontrar essa localização se de em vez procurar por Marco do Grilo procurei por "Monte do Grilo"


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jun 2011 às 18:41)

Geiras disse:


> Pois, como é que eu iria encontrar essa localização se de em vez procurar por Marco do Grilo procurei por "Monte do Grilo"



Tu em cima escreveste Monte do Grilo, também procurei por Monte do Grilo 



> Eu estive a pesquisar e penso que Monte do Grilo não se localiza no Concelho de Sesimbra, se alguém souber...Corroios? Almada?..


----------

